# My GSP is Clingy ~ I think?



## swing2hard (Apr 19, 2011)

Just curious because I have only had 2 German Shepherd dogs in my life & haven't been around them much. I have a 7 month old purebred male puppy & he follows me everywhere. My wife & I have 4 kids so there are 6 of us in the house & if I walk by when my kids are playing with him he drops them & follows me everywhere. If I go in to use the restroom & shut the door behind me he sits out there & whines until I come out, if I sit in the lazy boy he lays right next to me & if I get up to go in the kitchen he follows me in there, hehe I am just curious if this is normal behavior?

Let me know what you think? he is my constant shadow =*)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yep, sounds right to me I have had quite a few in the past, one right now, and I don't think I've had the bathroom to myself in YEARS


----------



## swing2hard (Apr 19, 2011)

Isn't that the truth! When I come home from work & walk thru the front door it is like he just drank a Red Bull, his whole body trembles & he almost does 360's in the air, haha My wife said he doesn't do that for anyone else in the house sheesh! I have always heard that GSD's are one person dogs & this makes me a believer.....


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I think Gunner is the ultimate definition of "velcro dog". My husband starts singing "me and my shadow" whenever I go from one room to another because Gunner is right there with me. 
He does the same thing with me and the bathroom. He will lay outside the door, whine sometimes, but doesn't budge till I come out.

Luckily there's no separation anxiety. But he nearly does back flips when I come in the door.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

JakodaCD OA said:


> yep, sounds right to me I have had quite a few in the past, one right now, and I don't think I've had the bathroom to myself in YEARS


Jakoda, I laughed SO HARD when I read this, because me neither!!! I am guilted to death with pity puppy eyes if I close the bathroom door while showering!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Forgetaboutit... My pup is the biggest pain in the ass. 

I'm 53 years old, and people are now referring to me as "a boy and his dog".
Theres something terribly wrong with that


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

mine will sit and stare at me while i am in the bathroom, and if in the shower she will stay in the bathroom till i get out


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

suka, I can't close the door, I think Masi thinks I'm in DANGER in the bathroom, cause she has a holey fit,,when I'm in the shower, she has to look behind the curtain every so often, and when I whip the curtain back, she has to check out the tub , I guess looking for "tub monsters" LOL... I have had no privacy in my own home since I've had gsd's for years

Anthony, LMBO,,that is just to funny...When I had Dodge with me, that dog was listed under the definition of 'velcro',,I always heard,,"can't you get rid of your boyfriend for atleast ONE NITE?" LOL.. I'd say, your gonna start hearing that about Kira your new girlfriend))


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I've grown to love having an almost constant shadow.  I love to hear the "plunk" of him planting his behind at the bathroom door as soon as I close it to take a shower. I love how he snuggles at my feet as I'm on the computer later in the night, once we're fed and played.  My other dogs had "ditched" following me around long before this pup's age now (almost 7 mos.) I hope he'll always be this way!


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

Are you new???? They pick the favorite and you are stuck with them (right behind or next) to you.

If it was your wife - or one of the kids - you would be posting "Why doesn't my dog love me?"

I am teasing.... You are lucky to have the puppy love.


----------



## Batzmomm (Nov 8, 2011)

Yep, it's right. On my 3rd shepherd now and he's my 3rd shadow. It is touching though on how much they do love you.


----------



## cowboy17 (Sep 26, 2011)

I've got the same problem but he's connected to me by his teeth...


----------



## Harley0312 (Oct 17, 2011)

cowboy17 said:


> I've got the same problem but he's connected to me by his teeth...



this made me laugh, i do enjoy my shadow when im home, even though im home less than my SO I do all the training with him and buy him his food and toys. bathroom privacy is none existent.


----------



## cowboy17 (Sep 26, 2011)

That "won't leave your side" connection is what you want.
Enjoy it, some people would kill to have that connection.

I just did some engagement work with a Rotty and a friend of ours. She called a week later saying how creeped out she is.....her dog won't stop staring at her...lol


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> yep, sounds right to me I have had quite a few in the past, one right now, and I don't think I've had the bathroom to myself in YEARS


 
You mean it's actually possible to go to the bathroom ALONE???? 

I don't remember this phenomenon.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

swing2hard said:


> Just curious because I have only had 2 German Shepherd dogs in my life & haven't been around them much. I have a 7 month old purebred male puppy & he follows me everywhere. My wife & I have 4 kids so there are 6 of us in the house & if I walk by when my kids are playing with him he drops them & follows me everywhere. If I go in to use the restroom & shut the door behind me he sits out there & whines until I come out, if I sit in the lazy boy he lays right next to me & if I get up to go in the kitchen he follows me in there, hehe I am just curious if this is normal behavior?
> 
> Let me know what you think? he is my constant shadow =*)


He is adorable and I guess he is your # 1 fan.
My female follows my husband around quite a bit too.

I thought maybe it was a male-female thing, but I guess not.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

cowboy17 said:


> That "won't leave your side" connection is what you want.
> Enjoy it, some people would kill to have that connection.
> 
> I just did some engagement work with a Rotty and a friend of ours. She called a week later saying how creeped out she is.....her dog won't stop staring at her...lol


 LoL...I love male Rottys.; The bigger the better. I would not give up my Shepherd for one, but I wish one of my friends would get one so I could baby sit it from time to time.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

cowboy17 said:


> I've got the same problem but he's connected to me by his teeth...


   Ha ha...funny


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

Yep, my dog follows too. He squishes himself between the toilet and wall knocking the toilet paper roll to the floor, and would even walk in the shower if we let him. Silly dog. 

I often see him laying and looking so comfy only to jump up when one of us moves to another room to follow us.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Mine is a very busy dog. There are 3 of us living in the house, and none of us is allowed in the bathroom alone. It's no wonder he sleeps so soundly at night


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wait a minute.... you mean there are people out there who are ALLOWED to go to the bathroom alone?! Gosh I have to find them and ask them how the heck that works. I mean... how the heck can they pee without someone watching them to make sure they dont fall in or get flushed?!?! 

Here if its not one of the dogs, its one of the cats and the minute the door opens again, i have one in the bathroom with me with 3 others waiting in the hallway to make sure i'm still alive. I guess i have to have one supervising and the other three are waiting anxiously for news. I've never known a time I was allowed in the bathroom alone. Even all my cats growing up were velcro and followed me all over the place!


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I'd wonder what was wrong with a GSD that wasn't "clingy." Both of the ones I've had have told me when to get up, when to go to bed, when it's time to eat, when it's time to go outside. The one I have now - If I go out on the porch without him, he "knocks" on the door with a paw to come out with me. How dare me go out there without him! If I close the bathroom door, they open it with their noses or stand guard if they can't get in. God forbid they not lay down on and shed all over the bathroom rug and be part of my sitting on the toilet. The one I have now even tells me when it's time to light a fire in the fireplace. At the usual time that I light a fire, if I'm still working, he gets up off his pillow in my home office (yes, he has to have a place there, too - afterall, I'm there for 8 whole hours and he insists I need him to lay and watch over me while I work) and sticks his cold black nose on my arm, then goes over and stands in front of the fireplace. If I ignore him, he does it again until I either firmly say "no" (to which he retreats to his pillow to continue staring at me until I'm done working) or build him a freakin' fire.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I have 3 shadows following my every move.

The creepiest feeling ever is that most of the time..they know where I'm going before I know.

I always hear that Sting song in my head "Every breath you take" That sums up my dogs prefect.


----------



## ShadowBandit (Oct 26, 2011)

This is why I love GSDs! Our mix, although named Shadow has laid off shadowing when we have another dog, a professional GSD mama follower in the house. After we put down our first GSD I missed that clinginess, snuggliness and thats why I chose another GSD over a samoyed or a siberian husky.


----------

